# Throttle on the Levo?



## ALimon (Oct 12, 2017)

I’m looking to build an urban commuter bike for work. Has anyone added a throttle to the levo or heard of it even being possible?


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

https://secondnaturecycling.wordpre...d-turbo-s-troubleshooting-and-diagnosis-pt-1/

I bet you can ask this dude. He wrote a whole blog for troubleshooting turbo levo problems.

I could not see all of the controller, but there should be some connection for a throttle, even if they didn't intend it that way.

I'd contact an e-bike LBS and ask them if it's possible and what they would charge to install one. Personally, the throttle for me is only for getting up steep paved roads w/o changing wattage levels, and if I did 1000W level 5 it would do the same thing anyway, so it's really not necessary. It's kind of a lazy way to get power, you twist instead of push a button. No real relation to a motorcycle's throttle.


----------

